# Define Super Hypo



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

ok so can you just define what makes a super hypoo a super hupo? is it the lack of spots and the colouration? its jus i have a leo that i thought was jus your bog standard hypo, howere he has no spots on his back at all, he is a pale yellow tho, so am i right, he's just a bog standard hypo, or is he a super hypo? or will i only be able to tell for sure is to breed him?


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

a super hypo means none or a (few spots). alot of people would say a few spots like 3or 4 spots but i feel standards are to be set lol so i personally say no spotting and only label mine super hypo if they have no spots)
hypo means reduced spotting.
technically warlock is a super hypo baldy (although he has carrot tail not enough to be defined as carrot tail as well)
 this is warlock off my site and for sale lol

if he had no spots on his body but a couple on his head then he could be classed as a super hypo but not a super hypo baldy



this is zeppelin he's a hypo and a high yellow (not baldy he has spots on his head and not super hypo as he has spots on his body) just a hypo means reduced spotting (ie. less spots than a normal morph gecko)



hope that helps 
melanie: victory:


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

the pics are clickable so if you click on them you can supersize for a closer up look to see more detail


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

well this is lestat, the one i was talking about, i ask because normally the colouration, the pale yellow of him is normally only hypo's, not bright as supers norm are (but this could be a temp thing i suppose) and he was sold to me as a hypo



















compared to my super hypo


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

i would still class him as a super hypo as he has no spotting on his body, if he had no spots at all not even on his head then he would be in my opinion a super hypo baldy..either way both are very nice geckos lol

angus who tina brought from me is a hypo and he has lovely bright colours and so the term super hypo refers to no spots and not intensity of colour well that what i think lol ( ie. me melanie and not mark)


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

cheers hun, see to me a supoer hypo is where they have no spots, but like i say, his palness could be a temp thing of what he was incubated at. he di have a couple of spots when i first got him, but they have completly gone now. i have to say he's got a luvly carrot tail aint he, no doubt about him being a carrot tail, is like 50% of his tail aint it lol

cheers hun : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Most people just tended to breed high-orange into their Hypo lines - so you've actually got a Super Hypo ... and a Super Hypo Tangerine.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

ok so my hypo is a super hypo? _(he is very pale yellow so could he not be a pastel or ghost?)_









my SHCT is a SHTCT? _(even tho he has no orange?)_









so what does that make my SHTCTB?? _(who is getting more and more orange with every shed)_










:lol2: can anyone say confuzzled??? :lol2:

come on, admit it Ssthisto, you just love confuzzling us dont ya :lol2:


i swear one day i will get the hang, with the help of peep like you who seem to be born with the knowlage (you lucky thing, i envy you so much sometimes)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

poizon said:


> ok so my hypo is a super hypo?


Yes, he's a super hypo - because he has no spots between shoulders and tailbase. The lack of spots is what is important to a super hypo - not the colour of ground it has. He is also a carrot-tail - more than 15% orange on his tail. This makes him a SHCT. He is quite pale, and I would not be surprised if he IS a ghost-type SHCT.



> my SHCT is a SHTCT? _(even tho he has no orange?)_




Not quite. Actually, looking at the photo again, your super hypo is probably closer to being a "high yellow" than a tangerine - though there is still enhanced yellow colouring there. I would say it is on the edge of being a tangerine. Which makes it a SHT - Super Hypo Tangerine - not a SHTCT Super Hypo Carrot Tail (there is not enough orange at the base of its tail to be a carrot - it is much less than 15%.)



> so what does that make my SHTCTB?? _(who is getting more and more orange with every shed)_




It makes it a very, very orange gecko 

Your SHTCTB is definitely a Super Hypo Tangerine Carrot Tail Baldy.



> i swear one day i will get the hang, with the help of peep like you who seem to be born with the knowlage (you lucky thing, i envy you so much sometimes)


No, just a photographic memory (though sometimes out of focus) and a head for random bits of information. I understand the principles of genetics thoroughly, and can keep it in my head which genes act how in which animals.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, he's a super hypo - because he has no spots between shoulders and tailbase. The lack of spots is what is important to a super hypo - not the colour of ground it has. He is also a carrot-tail - more than 15% orange on his tail. This makes him a SHCT. He is quite pale, and I would not be surprised if he IS a ghost-type SHCT.
> 
> [/i]
> 
> ...


 
aww cheers for clearing that up for me :no1:. 

tbh i just wanted to make sure i was right, becuse to me, a super hypo is where there are no spots on the body at all. and to me, he sems lik a ghost as he is very pale, only other leos i've seen that pale are ghosts


----------

